# Aer Lingus Gift Vouchers-Will they or won't they?



## cindilu (10 Jan 2008)

Hi all,

I wanted to buy an Aer Lingus Gift Voucher for my brother in America.  Spoke to the Aer Lingus folks here and they advised me to buy it from the states because it will need to be in US dollars in order for him to use it.  That's ok.  I asked the folks here what would happen if the voucher was lost or stolen, etc.  They told me that as long as my brother had the voucher number they would cancel it and reissue another one as long as it hadn't been used.

So I called the Aer Lingus Reservations line in the states.  It's somewhere in NY.  Explained the story and asked what would happen if the voucher was lost, stolen, etc.  They said there was nothing they could do!!!  They do not reissue vouchers! The best they could offer is to Fed-Ex the voucher for an additional 15 dollars.  I'm not that worried about his receiving it.  I'm more worried about it being misplaced before he has a chance to use it.

I don't understand how the same company can have two different policies.  Is this possible?  Would my brother (and I) lose out if the voucher was indeed lost, stolen or misplaced?  I'd like to have something in writing if I could.  Can I request to see the terms and conditions of the voucher before I buy it?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jan 2008)

Can you not just send him the cash if the gift voucher is such an ordeal? 

No terms and conditions. No expiry date?

Brendan


----------



## cindilu (11 Jan 2008)

I suppose I could but this was supposed to be a birthday present and I thought that giving a voucher would be nicer than giving cash.  Also, my mother in the states is putting in half the money.  A voucher made more sense.  A check expires in six months while a voucher is good for a year.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jan 2008)

cindilu said:


> . A check expires in six months while a voucher is good for a year.


 
This is a false comparison. If the voucher is not used, it expires. You have both lost your money.

if you give your brother a cheque and he does not cash it, you don't lose any money.  Most people cash cheques immediately. Gift vouchers can only be used if you want something from that supplier. 

Why not tell him to pick a flight and you pay for it? 

Brendan


----------



## cindilu (13 Jan 2008)

Aer Lingus will extend the voucher if it's not used within a year.  You just have to call them and tell them you want an extension.  After talking to my mother we decided to just give him a cheque for his birthday.   It's less hassle than taking a chance with a U.S. dollar voucher.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2008)

Well if it was less hassle than the alternatives surely you would not be posting here in the first place?!


----------



## cindilu (18 Jan 2008)

I still would have preferred the voucher but I don't think anyone knows why there would be one policy here and a different one in the U.S. At least no one posted an explanation.  So I had no choice but to consider the alternatives.  Wasn't willing to take a chance buying an Aer Lingus voucher in U.S. dollars if they were not willing to reissue it if it was lost of stolen.


----------

